# Box Dye Diaster! Help!



## katana (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello ladies, I have a dilemma. I have very long naturally medium brown hair. Back in September I used a box dye "Loreal Paris Feria Power Reds" color to get a beautiful deep red hair colour. As red is very hard to keep and Christmas is coming I decided to go back to brunette. It is my daughters first Christmas and I would like to get some nice photos of us. I knew I needed an ash toned brown to counter act the red, so I bought 2 boxes of "Loreal Paris Superior Preference #15 Antigua" Medium Ash Brown. It was very close to my natural colour (I had about 2 inches of root growth) The red had turned a brassy copper colour before I used the brown dye so I figured it had faded enough. Well I used both boxes, waited the 25 minutes and rinsed. My hair is still very very red, it didn't cover it at all, but it did lighten my roots to an almost orangey light tan colour!!! What happened! Why on earth did it lighten my roots! I double checked the box and it should have definitely darkened them if not matched them! Help! Christmas is nearly here and it is very important I have a proper hair colour!! What can I do? A salon is expensive I have not got the money for it right now, at all.


----------



## xxxkepxxx (Dec 13, 2012)

strip your hair which you can buy at a sallys or whatever beauty store you have around you! then refrain from any riskys colours for your next choice!


----------



## 19ten20 (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with stripping your hair of color. When you do this your hair may look a little crazy so I suggest finding a medium brown (darker than what you just tried) to redye your hair.


----------



## angiepang1e (Dec 14, 2012)

This has happened to me too. Make sure the next dye is not based with red.  Also, there is an additive called UNRED that you add to your dye for it to take the red out! Or else, it'll keep turning red even after dying it. Red is a relentless biotch to take out. lol good luck!


----------

